

Show HN: Review my weekend project: Meetings, a web-based chat & file share app - hb

Link to test: http://getmeetingsapp.com<p>Basically it is a web-based chat application, with private and public rooms and real-time file sharing.<p>It is currently in a half-arsed situation so needs lot of work but wanted to get some feedback from you.<p>Thanks<p>PS. I created a public room for feature requests, just in case: http://getmeetingsapp.com/rooms/4e7f64ea17ade37b71000002
======
irunbackwards
I love it, has a very nice HipChat feel to it. No push notifications / etc,
but the lower barrier to entry (no tedious signup or the like) makes it a
great tool. Where's your privacy policy concerning created and deleted meeting
rooms?

------
kufeiko
Wow, really nice! I think there should be a way to remove a file once it is
uploaded. Also, some notification if there are new messages.

But overall, looks great!

------
hb
Clickable: <http://getmeetingsapp.com/>

~~~
LeandroLovisolo
Public room clickable link:
<http://getmeetingsapp.com/rooms/4e7f64ea17ade37b71000002>

------
sahil_lmn
What's the motivation for building this?

Interface looks pretty clean . . .

------
there
a screenshot on the homepage would be nice.

